# I did it!



## vintage67

Well, I wanted to all you ladies in this forum first, that I had my baby at the "advanced maternal age" of 44, now commonly referred to as a "geriatric pregnancy"!:haha:

He was born on Saturday and is now 5 days old. He has had lots of tests and does not show any signs of any serious problems. He was born at 37 weeks due to BP issues that I was having. He is having a bit of blood sugar and feeding issues, but is otherwise very healthy! He has lost just over a pound, but was a large boy to start!

I did have a c-section and it has been and was a rough one. The recovery is going very slowly. I do think it was a bit smoother when I had my first son at 36. I do have some healthy issues such as diabetes, high blood pressure, thyroid disorder and I'm overweight, so some of you ladies that are over 35 or over 40 but in excellent health will probably do much better.

It was a rough pregnancy, but my son is beautiful and it fills my eyes with tears to look at him sometimes! We had 3 miscarriages in 2 years to get here and I feel very blessed and fortunate to have him. 

I am not going to sit around thinking about what age I will be he is certain ages; I'm going to spend every day enjoying him and make my health my number one focus right now so I can have as many years ahead as possible to enjoy my kids!

Best wishes to everyone still waiting for their special deliveries! I am not that computer literate, and will post a photo and "official" story later. I wanted to let you guys know first, because I know the fears some of you are going through!


----------



## Nat0619

Thank you very much hun for this post and huge congratulations on your little boy :happydance:

x


----------



## April2012

congratulations!!! and good job!


----------



## Nat0619

April, you must be due the day before me! :happydance:


----------



## SabrinaKat

From another 44 year to you -- am SO glad that the little one is here and both of you are safe and healthy!!!!!

best wishes


----------



## DeeM73

Many Congratulations!x


----------



## Garnet

Been following your journey and it has such a sweet ending. Congrats and take care of yourself... I will be 44 when I deliver too...


----------



## Maple Leaf

I'm just loving these 'over' birth stories and announcements. Just goes to show we've still got what it takes ladies!!! Congratulations on your lovely little boy. X x


----------



## Gia7777

Congrats!


----------



## Ferne

He is beautiful! What a wonderful post! Congratulations!


----------



## Borboleta

What an inspiring story. Older moms rock:)!!! Congratulations on your precious little boy:). I cannot wait the time I will be holding my little guy:). But as it know he has more baking to do:).


----------



## XxChristinexX

YAY!! Huge congratulations to you & your family xx


----------



## Sunshine12

Wonderful news! Congratulations. xx


----------



## vintage67

I think he was "the last good egg out of the station"!


----------



## Andypanda6570

He is beautiful and I am so happy and excited for you.. You give ms so so much hope. 
Congrats and all the best for the future...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AngelBabyJana

What a cutie! Congratulations on your baby boy!


----------



## LuvLittleBean

Congrats to you and your new bundle of joy!!


----------



## mommylam

Congrats on your beautiful son! I am 37 and will be 38 when I deliver but it will be a repeat C-section from the previous 2 emergency ones I had to have. I'm only 11 weeks and already battling high blood pressure this time which has made me a complete nervous wreck. I've had high blood pressure in all my pregnancies but never this early and never so high!!! : ( 
I'm also overweight and on medication for my thyroid....so your post just sort of hit home for me. Glad that everything is well...for the most part....and hopefully you recover quickly!!!!


----------



## Sewergrrl

He's beautiful! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Dorian

He's lovely! Congratulations.


----------



## bubbywings

Congratulations to you and your family!


----------



## sotheran

What a lovely photo. Congratulations!


----------



## sokillni

Been following your journey and it has such a sweet ending.


----------



## BeachComber

CONGRATS to you and your family!!!! :happydance:


----------



## peacebaby

congratulations and thank you for sharing your inspiring story with us. Enjoy every moment with your beautiful son!
:flower:


----------



## mummytono5

Congratulations to you and your family.

Alison


----------



## ZoeZo

Wow congratulations! x


----------



## Havmercy

vintage67 said:


> Well, I wanted to all you ladies in this forum first, that I had my baby at the "advanced maternal age" of 44, now commonly referred to as a "geriatric pregnancy"!:haha:
> 
> He was born on Saturday and is now 5 days old. He has had lots of tests and does not show any signs of any serious problems. He was born at 37 weeks due to BP issues that I was having. He is having a bit of blood sugar and feeding issues, but is otherwise very healthy! He has lost just over a pound, but was a large boy to start!
> 
> I did have a c-section and it has been and was a rough one. The recovery is going very slowly. I do think it was a bit smoother when I had my first son at 36. I do have some healthy issues such as diabetes, high blood pressure, thyroid disorder and I'm overweight, so some of you ladies that are over 35 or over 40 but in excellent health will probably do much better.
> 
> It was a rough pregnancy, but my son is beautiful and it fills my eyes with tears to look at him sometimes! We had 3 miscarriages in 2 years to get here and I feel very blessed and fortunate to have him.
> 
> I am not going to sit around thinking about what age I will be he is certain ages; I'm going to spend every day enjoying him and make my health my number one focus right now so I can have as many years ahead as possible to enjoy my kids!
> 
> Best wishes to everyone still waiting for their special deliveries! I am not that computer literate, and will post a photo and "official" story later. I wanted to let you guys know first, because I know the fears some of you are going through!

Thanks so much for that boost of confidence. I'm 38 and have diminished ovarian reserve. I'm worried about having a miscarriage so any pregnancy success stories in women of "advanced maternal age" are very welcome!:thumbup:


----------



## Havmercy

Congratulations on the birth of your miracle baby:baby:!!!


----------

